

Release: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.5 - hepha1979
http://virtualization.info/en/news/2013/11/release-red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-5.html

======
SloopJon
Link to press release:

[http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-
archive/2013/11/red-h...](http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-
archive/2013/11/red-hat-launches-latest-version-of-red-hat-enterprise-linux-6)

Also, the virtualization.info post claims that RHEL 6.5 is supported on
Itanium, which I believe is incorrect.

------
johnbellone
The Docker support is awesome. But I'm thinking that's less of a RHEL feature
and more of Docker itself?

------
csmuk
Good stuff. Can't wait for CentOS to pull this stuff in so I don't have to pay
for it :)

